# Wago 750-841 Daten in Datei schreiben



## emsbootsmann (25 Juni 2010)

Ich habe schon ziemlich lange gesucht und versuche es nun hier.
Ich habe eine Wago 750-841 und möchte diverse Analogeingänge (0-10V)
für eine variable Zeit(parametrierbar) einlesen.
Wenn die Zeit abgelaufen ist sollen diese Daten in eine Datei auf der Wago gespeichert werden.Dann sollen sie über Ehernet an einen Rechner gesendet werden,wo diese dann ausgewertet werden.
Ich kann eine Datei bereit erstellen,mit dem file_write Beispiel.
Nun wäre es schön die Dateien nicht einfach in eine Datei sondern eine Art Exceltabelle oder Datenbankdatei zu speichern.
Gibt es irgendwo eine doku oder sonstige Beispiele.
Danke im vorraus.


----------



## Matze001 (25 Juni 2010)

http://www.wago.com/wagoweb/documentation/app_note/a1141/a114100d.pdf

das sollte dir helfen. Das erstellt eine CSV Datei, diese kannst du in Excel o.ä. einlesen.

MfG

Marcel


----------



## emsbootsmann (28 Juni 2010)

die Wago Anleitung hatte ich bereits verwendet.Im Beispiel wurde eine Textdatei angelegt.Wenn ich dort Test.csv angebe,kann ich die Werte in Excelspalten ausgeben.


----------



## Benno (23 April 2014)

Hi,

ich habe auch nach der Wago Anleitung gearbeitet. Bei mir schreibt er bloß alles in einer Spalte. Wie kann ich das Programm abändern das
er in eine andere Spalte springt? Beim Eingang "Trenner" des Bausteins convert_to_byte habe ich das tab Zeichen eingegeben('$t').

Danke im Voraus.


----------



## nl_tmp (24 April 2014)

Beitrag gelöscht


----------

